# Bee sting



## Genemiller (Jul 21, 2013)

Your lucky I started with just a veil but mine got a little nasty and I switched to full suit. I got to keep the bees and my wife is happy. 

Gene


----------



## Jett01 (Oct 22, 2012)

You are lucky. Eventually one will get you. I had one today trying to stretch her stinger as far as she could through my veil. She was pretty determined.


----------



## nobull56 (Mar 30, 2013)

Thousands and thousands of bees and it only takes one!

I don't think you're lucky, I think you're in for a surprise!


----------



## gonzoBee (May 10, 2012)

your right about that eventually they will get you, but it comes with the job


----------



## TheBuzz (Feb 8, 2012)

I thought the same my 1st year too. Once food becomes nil they become more defensive. I also seem to get stung after 4pm when everyone is coming home and there's more bees home to alarm.


----------



## rmcpb (Aug 15, 2012)

Once your hive gets bigger they will get stronger and have more guard bees. However, if you are sensible and at least use a veil and smoker then the number of stings will not be too bad.

Also, pick your time to go into the hive. Well into a warm day is best as most of the field bees are out and they can be nasty if they wish. Most of all keep calm!!


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, thank you. Always bee prepared!


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't be stupid, always wear your veil!:no: Working bees without a veil is like driving your car without wearing your seat belt. You are not planning on having an accident, but you wear your belt just to be safe, same with the veil.:thumbsup:


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

That's right, that's right, that's right! Good to always be prepared.


----------



## praxis178 (Dec 26, 2012)

Took two hits over the weekend both from my calmest hive.... Once on the finger tip (no swelling, but the tip is still sore) and once to my bearded jaw, no swelling again, very unusual normally I swell quite a bit..... The jaw hit was the day after working the girls so no veil and I wasn't really near the hive either. Oh well it happens move on or change job/hobbies.


----------



## Gord (Feb 8, 2011)

My bees have been really gentle this year, so I've done about 80% with no veil or jacket on.
If I'm not wearing it, it's always right beside me, with a lit smoker.
It's like the a lion tamers whip and chair.

Although my bees have been really gentle, I went in on Friday with a veil, jacket, smoker and no gloves.
Got stung 4 times on 1 hive.
Always have your veil within easy reach.


----------



## MeriB (Mar 15, 2010)

I rarely use my smoker and rarely get stung. Last weds I was going through a hive that has been miserable all summer, halfway through the last box they rose up in mass and came after me.I took about 2 dzn stings on my arms and legs. I usually only wear a long sleeved shirt and jeans,before I could get the hive closed up, I put on a pair of my husband jeans over mine and a flannel lined nylon jacket over my shirt! I always have my face and hands protected.


----------



## Ennui (Jun 6, 2013)

My full suit has an extremely useful secondary purpose. It's a tick barrier. Ticks are easy to spot and remove(I use a bit of tape). In the spring I've come in with a dozen ticks on my suit.


----------



## PewHeretic (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm like the op....unless I have the Stihl weed eater in the garden!  I got popped seven times in the face and head yesterday. Stay Puff marshmallow man today. They HATE that danged weed eater! I foolishly set my hives up on block in the garden last year and I've got to keep it trimmed underneath nice and short so the hive beetles don't have it too easy getting to the good stuff. I can do almost anything I like to the hive but when I grab the weed eater I end up a pin cushion! 

Get a cheap veil and short gloves at least. It's not just to provide some minor protection, but to keep you from over reacting when you do get hit and possibly hurting yourself or others....or the girls. What if you get zapped several times at once while holding a frame or an entire box? Your protection is also for the girls best interest.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

Ha Ha! I am going to use the weed eater around the hives soon. I have to cut down some weeds close to the hives. I'll find out what the bees do!


----------



## Uberwilhelm (Mar 7, 2013)

Talk about lucky. Mine attack me like maniacs. You would think I was killing them by the thousands the way they react. I wouldn't even think about going in there without gloves. Ungrateful little buggers. LOL


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Your "luck" will run out, guaranteed.
I went to check on the hives yesterday and didn't get closer that twenty feet when out of nowhere came one bee hellbent for leather and stung me right on the nose!
NO warning, No buzz by, No nothing.
Brings tears to your eyes I tell ya!


----------



## BeeHappytule (Aug 26, 2013)

gonzoBee said:


> your right about that eventually they will get you, but it comes with the job


OW!!! How did that happen? Were you working with bees or just in the area? Protected, unprotected?


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

Try eating a banana while your weed eating Jimmy , but atleast wear your veil so u dont end up blind.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh, those **** bees, I thought they were my friends! Ha Ha! Just kidding.


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

I normally can mow my bee yards without stinging incidents - yesterday afternoon one of the ladies objected to my presence by stinging me underneath my glasses on the eyebrow. I got my wife to find the stinger. Needless to say I didn't finish the yard mowing and will try again later today - probably wearing a mosquito net. I've mowed with full gear on and it is not fun.


----------



## Bill91143 (Jun 7, 2013)

Needless to say I didn't finish the yard mowing and will try again later today - probably wearing a mosquito net. I've mowed with full gear on and it is not fun.[/QUOTE said:


> It may not be fun, but it's better than the alternative


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

The real alternative is that if I don't do the mowing the voltage on the electric fence drops to the point where it is not an effective deterent to black bears. I'm not ok with that. More ground rods go in today.


----------



## Cub (Feb 14, 2013)

If working hives normally, most bees in my area seem fairly gentle, but when doing cutouts, JPthebeeman amazes me. Every time we have done a cutout this year, they turn evil and look for every opening and try to sting with all they have through my full suit. I look like a hazmat worker 100% of the time when doing anything, now. I am a rookie, and have enough to worry about, without having to worry about getting stung, too.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Just walking around... got nailed. Second time in two years.


----------



## Bee Matt (Aug 1, 2013)

I usually don't need gloves or veil but once last year and once this year they were really pissed at me. Veil and gloves were needed.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Our bees aren't too bad, even the feral ones - but every so often you get a hive that goes nuts for anything that moves within 15' or so. I hardly ever get stung by my own bees, and when I do it is because I was going too fast and crushed one. I have worked other people's hives though, and they just went crazy for us. Not sure why the big difference.

Last cut-out I did I didn't even have a veil on about half the time. Again, not sure why they weren't going for me. Seems like most of them don't seem to notice what I am doing until it is too late.


----------



## frankthomas (Aug 2, 2012)

My girls were gentle all year long. I worked gloveless and often in short sleeves. They would occasionally land on my hand or arm and just kinda hang out. Never any sign of aggression. Till I started taking them for granted and they started having some honey stores to protect. One day, I had a non-beek friend tag along. I gave him the smoker job and would tell him where and when to puff. Well between maybe some not so effective puffing and me starting to move faster and little clumsier than normal, WHAM! right on the index finger between the big knuckles. That hurt and it was the first agreesive sting of the season. Fortunately I don't react much to stings. Minor local swelling and itching. I about dug my finger raw from itching over the following week. 

So now for the remainder of the year, I do the smoking and I'm wearing gloves. Hopefully next Spring they'll be back to their darling little selves.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Mr. Dewey, quickly off topic. When we drove ground rods for industrial quiet grounds we dug post holes deep, poured rock salt in them then drove rods into them. Just saying...


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 22, 2013)

I still need to put an Apivar strip in, don't know if I really need it as I saw no mites.


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Mr.Beeman said:


> Your "luck" will run out, guaranteed.......


Just wait, one day you will be surprised. Probably walking away from the bees.


----------



## Bee Matt (Aug 1, 2013)

went out last night to check on the bees...... opened the top up like normal, than the buzzing really picked up and out one came and bee lined it to my eyebrow and nailed me.... normally they are calm, but it was chilly and getting to be dusk.... Didn't have my veil with me, so I just closed them up and will try to find a nice warm day.


----------



## Paul McCarty (Mar 30, 2011)

Had one of mine do that a few weeks back, only it wasn't one that nailed me - it was about 50. Definitely moody this time of year - and it had been raining for a week. They were fine with me digging around in the top boxes, but when I hit the brood... I heard the buzz and couldn't close it fast enough! The next day they were just fine.

Took exactly 5 seconds for them to come out and get me. Always have a veil on.


----------



## OlofL (Jan 21, 2006)

If you can get hold of a scythe it is much better around hives than a weed eater since it doesn't alarm the bees.


----------



## Dieseltrac (Oct 14, 2009)

I got popped in the lower eyelid the other day, that was the worst I ever reacted to getting stung. They do get testy this time of year.


----------



## Loyalbee (Aug 19, 2012)

Got my first sting (2nd yr beek) while putting on mite treatment wearing rubber gloves. One got me on the wrist. I felt like it was deserved after messing in the deeps.


----------

